# Post your Speck Pics (not Stockers)



## River Rambler

Post your Speck Pics!


These are the biggest Specks I've caught to date...and the prettiest! All released back in the holes they came from. Hope to take my little girl there one day to catch her first Speck.

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j206/lakeviewartist/IMG_20110514_172300.jpg

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j206/lakeviewartist/IMG_20110514_172908.jpg

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j206/lakeviewartist/IMG_20110514_172340.jpg


----------



## Unicoidawg

RR that is a STUD!!!!


----------



## jonesey

Just got finished eating a mess bout that size but didnt take any pics ...


----------



## Paymaster

Great pics of a beautiful fish.


----------



## jonesey

Heres one my buddy caught with me friday , one of the biggest we have ever caught . And look how fat , not much color though...


----------



## jigman29

Here's a few of mine





I caught this mess this past weekend and they were not colored very well but they were all around 8 inches but one and they were stuffed with the little green worms that are falling like crazy now.


----------



## fishinbub

*I've got a few...*














































All were released to swim again. I don't have a pic of my biggest. I caught him in the late 90s, when I was about 6 or 7. A nice, 12" wild brookie...


----------



## River Rambler

fishinbub said:


> All were released to swim again. I don't have a pic of my biggest. I caught him in the late 90s, when I was about 6 or 7. A nice, 12" wild brookie...



Congrats....and thanks for releasing!


----------



## Mr. Fishunt

*Brook Trout*

Not Georgia mountain fish, these were from Colorado at a mountain lake at 12,000 feet.
Just thought you would like to see some colors....
They were caught on a a black ant about this big:  }OOO{

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## Tightliner

Lil' Southern App blue liner.

Later......................................


----------



## eman1885

this is the only one i've ever caught. caught it on an orange stimulator just below the three forks on the west for of the chatooga.


----------



## fishinbub

eman1885 said:


> this is the only one i've ever caught. caught it on an orange stimulator just below the three forks on the west for of the chatooga.



That's pretty cool. Not too often you can catch a brookie in a stream that's predominately browns and rainbows.


----------



## River Rambler

These fish are such a treat! Keep posting!


----------



## jigman29

Here's another one I dug up.I think my avatar is a better pic lol.


----------



## fishinbub

Caught this "little" guy today...


----------



## jigman29

That is a stud!!!I notice you have taken advantage of the green tree worms that are falling everywhere in the mountains.I need to tie me some of those as well.


----------



## fishinbub

jigman29 said:


> That is a stud!!!I notice you have taken advantage of the green tree worms that are falling everywhere in the mountains.I need to tie me some of those as well.



Yep. Green weenies were the ticket. Probably 5-1 weenie to dry hit ratio. Usually it's about 1-1 or even 1-2 dropper to dry hit ratio.  I plan to fill my fly box with green weenies  to the brim for my trip to the Smokies in June...


----------



## Killer Kyle

fishinbub, that one in your last picture is a freaking BEAST.  Wow!


----------



## Killer Kyle

Mine specks are itty bitty compared to that!


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Uncle caught one in town in Helen.


----------



## devolve




----------



## TroutManJoe

One of my personal faves.... From S****R Creek....


----------



## Todd71673

Sunlight Creek, WY(east of Yellowstone)


----------



## stuart smith

Cutthroat.


----------



## Doug B.

No, that is definitely a speck. A cutthroat has black spots on them, and the front edge of their fins are not white. Here is a picture of a cutthroat I caught in Colorado....


----------



## BaggingBandedDrakes

*some big boys*

Caught these real nice brookies. All are wild fish caught in small streams.


----------



## the ben pearson hunter

Just thought I would bring this one back up with a few pictures from one trip this summer. Of course I didn't have a camera on the days we caught 60+.


----------



## fishinbub

BaggingBandedDrakes said:


> Caught these real nice brookies. All are wild fish caught in small streams.



Did you catch em all yourself?


----------



## AL trout bum

Just a few favorites...


----------



## rigderunner

BaggingBandedDrakes said:


> Caught these real nice brookies. All are wild fish caught in small streams.



boy if you caught all of them by yourself youd better be careful because you dont never know were the man in the green pants is hiding i learned that the hard way i just gave my 9th fish to my bestfreind cause he had 7 and i had 8 and we both wanted a limit the man in green came out real quick he was also quick to brake out the ticket book


----------



## rigderunner

and may i add its 125 dollars a fish after your limit plus a 355 dollar fee on top of that then court cost be careful is all i got to say now i catch 7 and go to the house


----------



## flyrod444

Here is one around 11" my son caught when he was around 3 years old. My family owns a 1/2 mile section of a small stream that is full of specks and 9 to 10 inches are common, but this one was a nice fish for even this stream. He didn't catch it on flyrod at 3 but is doing well with one at 10. It was caught in the hole behind him.
Jack


----------



## NCHillbilly

AL trout bum said:


> Just a few favorites...



Beautiful fish! Now that's what I call speckled trout. Plenty of color on those guys.


----------



## AL trout bum

flyrod444 said:


> my family owns a 1/2 mile section of a small stream that is full of specks and 9 to 10 inches are common,



lucky!!!!!!!


----------



## Killer Kyle

flyrod444 said:


> Here is one around 11" my son caught when he was around 3 years old. My family owns a 1/2 mile section of a small stream that is full of specks and 9 to 10 inches are common, but this one was a nice fish for even this stream. He didn't catch it on flyrod at 3 but is doing well with one at 10. It was caught in the hole behind him.
> Jack



Let's be BFF's.  Haha


----------



## River Rambler

flyrod444 said:


> Here is one around 11" my son caught when he was around 3 years old. My family owns a 1/2 mile section of a small stream that is full of specks and 9 to 10 inches are common, but this one was a nice fish for even this stream. He didn't catch it on flyrod at 3 but is doing well with one at 10. It was caught in the hole behind him.
> Jack



Forget the speck...that's a proud boy right there at a very young age. Way to go DAD!!!!


----------



## flyfisher007

*A few from an Italy Trip*

I caught these while on a trip to the Mastallone River in Italy. The 2 in the in the water I had caught back to back and they stayed right there while I caught about 10 more out of one run.


----------



## doeverything4him316

WOW! Those are beutiful! Are you sure they are real?


----------



## bowbuck

*Attempt at spec pics*

Some wild brookies


http://pbckt.com/pH.R4h88u
http://pbckt.com/pH.R4hgGj
http://pbckt.com/pH.R4hbLQ


----------

